# General Expansion Draft Outline



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I posted this in the Portland forum, but it's entirely Charlotte based, so I thought I'd post it here as well. This isn't a list of specific players to pick and whatnot, but more of a general idea of what types of players to draft and in what numbers. 

From what I've read, the best idea seems to be splitting up their picks into three different types.

The first is a group of 2-3 players who have expiring mid-level deals (MLE range) who will represent the first year foundation. Odds are at least a couple of teams offer cash and/or a pick for them to take these guys from them, and Charlotte'll bite on a few. Examples are Jahidi White and Elden Cambell -- far from exciting talent, but they can contribute decently for the inaugural season before leaving at season's end.

The second group is another 4-6 players who are "diamond in the rough" types. These are the cheap ($2 million-ish or less) and probably young bench riders who could possibly be key role players or maybe even more if given the opportunity. Examples include Juan Dixon and Dahntay Jones -- they are the type their team probably wants to keep, but they lose out in the numbers crunching.

The third group is RFAs and minimum (or near minimum) priced players who are there entirely for the purpose of being cut. The Bobcats are required to take at least 14 picks in their draft, and factoring in rookies and a FA acquisition or two, they need to have players they can cut for cheap to make room for the guys they actually want there. Examples of this are Eddie Gill and Jon Stefansson -- virtual nobodies who neither team is sad to let go.

After the draft is complete and they cut players, I think they'll have somewhere around $24-26 million committed to about 8-9 players. They can use what's left of their cap to sign their rookies and a FA (Rodney White?) to round out their team. I'm assuming they wind up with at least 3 and as many as 5 draft picks, so filling out the roster shouldn't be a problem. The team will probably be pretty terrible stuff the first season with such a young and unproven roster, but it could provide for moments of excitment and will lead to a better future more quickly than taking okayish veteran players.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

That's a very nice post, and I totally agree with it. You outlined everything that's going to happen in the Expansion Draft. However, I'm sure there'll be surprise picks and all since I don't think any of us study the players in the NBA as much as Bernie does.


----------

